# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Master slave avec LOV sur le Master APEX 4.0

## pcouas

Bonjour,

Mon but est de creer une page Maitre esclave avec un composant LOV sur la partie Maitre
Celui ci faisant changer la partie esclave en dessous

J'ai essay sans succes le tutoriel http://www.obueag.be/images/stories/...APEX%204.0.pdf 

Cela me cree deux pages, meme si je demande tout sur la meme page
Pourriez vous m'aider 
Merci
Phil

----------

